# platten marks on polly shirts



## dontbeone (Mar 19, 2015)

I have seen a few different posts about this but none seem to be helping me.
I have been doing vinyl transfers for some time now with my PROheat 3804 (i know its a cheapy) press at 305 for 14 seconds have had zero issues with marking any material shirt... 
I have recently started broadening my horizons and got the materials to do sublimation, now the tutorials i have seen have many diff "settings" when it comes to heat, time, pressure.. so i have messed with a bunch...

when set at 375, for 40 seconds i get amazing transfer of the image, BUT there is a 15x15 square where i top platten and bottom press the shirt. i have tried everything from teflon pillows, extra large teflon cover sheet, "rounding" the edge of the dense foam on the bottom, adjusting heat, adjusting pressure, and adjusting the press time. every time i get good saturation of the image, there is markings, if there is no markings the image is not crisp....
any help for a noob would be helpful


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is what I know on this. When we do sublimation we get prints from S & K and the sheet covers the entire platen. Its my understanding that the sheet with the design needs to cover the entire platen to keep this from happening. I may not be 100% correct and hopefully someone more experienced than me will chime in. 

You might want to check out the S & K website for their information on how to use their sublimation sheets, it could help you out.


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

I would experiment with varying Time, Temperature and reducing the Pressure.. Usually works for me..


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Very little pressure is what I have found but every shirt manufacturer responds different because of the weight of the material.


----------

